
Show HN: Sagify - Train and deploy ML/DL models on AWS SageMaker made simple - pm3310
https://github.com/Kenza-AI/sagify
======
pm3310
Hi HN! I' m Pavlos, an ML engineer at HomeAway, building things on the side
and just launched a new open source project. Sagify is a command-line utility
to train and deploy Machine Learning and Deep Learning models on AWS SageMaker
in a few simple steps. Why you should give it a try?

\- Minimise the time and effort to train and deploy models on AWS SageMaker \-
Automate training and deployment of Machine Learning and Deep Learning
projects \- It's open source!

Questions/feedback? I'd love to hear it.

------
jojomaniakos
Great job! A well documented CLI that will save me a lot of time training my
ML models on AWS

